# Local convienience store selling animals...



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

So we stopped there yesterday for bedding for the hamsters and was met with a site that disturbed me. 

One of the main things is the rabbit cage, and I was wondering if this is an acceptable way to keep rabbits and guinia (sp?) Pigs. 







There is 8 animals in the upper cage. 4 rabbits, 2 large and 2 smaller. And 4 guinia pigs. 

We did report them to the spca because of various reasons but I was just wondering if this is an acceptable way to keep them

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dovahkiin (Sep 24, 2013)

That's terrible!

Not only are the rabbits and Guinea pigs severely over-crowded. The pigeons are being kept in an improper cage.
Pigeons need enough room to fly and they like to sit in high places! They don't even have perches to sit on!

I hope someone reacts to your report.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Sad conditions.


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

I seriously hope so too. Not one of the animals are in proper cages. The guy sells African Grey babies inside the shop. Then there is 5-6 babies in a 5 or 10 gallon glass tank with a cardboard over it. They stick a syrian hamster in







That little cage. In the cage besides that one is a dwarf. And besides that one is a syrian mom with 2 surviving babies. 
Also it I just remembered. The only food in the cage was 2 old yellow pieces of lettuce. 










That is the average condition of their cages. The only animals being cared for properly are the fish. 

We are going to check monday if they did something regarding this. 

This guy that owns the store has actually reported a real pet shop to the spca. The kittens that are being sold at the pet shop and birds have free reign of the place at seperate times. They dont keep puppies in store anymore. And if they do its behind the counter where they get a lot of love and attention until sold. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

